# Xrot 50 FO



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

This is my last creation.

This is one side of the unit making and the original photo .. I must say that I'm quite satisfied.








2011-08-09

These are the master of the sides .....










The carriage printed and assembled.
And some photos of the assembled frame and positioned above the truck.










.. and the draft of the snowplow in the implementation ...











The realization of the snowplow a single motor with gears allow the reverse rotation of the two blades, a mechanism driven by a servo control allows the rotation of the case on the frame as the original.










The finish model assembled.









For move the case, the motor of the snowplow and the windshield wiper, I use the radio control for airplane with two servos and one unit for motor control.











The final result and the model into the snow.




























I have many picture but I do not want to bore.

Best regard


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabio

Those are some great pictures of your work!

Your casting is very good, and do you have your own 3D printer?


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

Thanks anyway, 
I do not have 3D printer my master are made ​​of wood, plasticard and lots of patience. 
I just public time my other homebuild models.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The model looks fantastic, castings look very professional. 

Ever considered offering this a a kit? 
I bet you lots of RhB/FO fans would be interested. 
The large xRot rotary has been offered commercially a few times, but I'm not aware of anyone offering this small one. 

Knut


----------



## Flyfabio (May 21, 2012)

I expected for this model only the molds of the case and the underbody (the parts you see in the picture). The rotor is too complex to duplicate in 'home'. 
is made of brass gears come from an online store, have a low cost and are always available for parts. 

If you want see the test of moviments 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9Oud9OHyTe8


----------

